# Martin Window Decals Now Available.....



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

JC looks AWSOME:thumb: I cant waite to get mine in the mail next week. Keep up the great work buddy! :bump2:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Elk4me said:


> JC looks AWSOME:thumb: I cant waite to get mine in the mail next week. Keep up the great work buddy! :bump2:



It is printed and ready to go out monday.....:wink:


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*cool .....*

looks great 

PintoJK


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Got mine today Justin Excellent looking logo top notch product!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Sweet...... :darkbeer:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Here is one JC is doing for me! I should have the Logos on the truck next week . He overlayed the logo on a pic of my truck too get approval. So I dont have the logos on my truck yet. But man I know they are gona look AWSOME!:thumb: Excellent job once again Justin!


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Those are very cool .........


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for ya JC excellent work!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Your decals are on the way.....:wink:


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Justin does great work..

He just finished up window decals for my website forum..










Lookin good!!


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 1, 2007)

Those look good man. How much for a 6"?


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for ya JC cant waite for my windshield Decal to get here! :thumb:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

tlagarce said:


> Those look good man. How much for a 6"?



14" $15
12" - 13" $13
10" - 11" $11
8" - 9" $9
6" - 7" $7
1" - 5" $5


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Justin.

How are the Hunting-Indiana.com orders doing?

Looks to have slowed down.

Maybe a bump over there can get them going again..


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

They did slow down Willie, but that is pretty normal. I have some ready to go though....:wink:


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Will you be making them for other bow companies?


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll make these for any and every company that will let me. Mathews wouldn't let me use their logo on a wrap so I'm sure this is out of the question. Bowtech hasn't returned any of my 3 emails about their logo usage. I'm working on a sight company decal right now. 

Other than that, let me know what company you are interested in and I'll try to contact them....:wink:


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

14" long, but how tall is it? The back window is need of some some new art work.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

bowshooter73 said:


> 14" long, but how tall is it? The back window is need of some some new art work.



About 7" tall for the 14" one.....


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Decals*

Here's a bump for ya Justin,

Keep up the good work 

-Wendell


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Wendell,

Your Sword decals and the wraps you ordered should be heading out tomorrow....:wink:


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I'll make these for any and every company that will let me. Mathews wouldn't let me use their logo on a wrap so I'm sure this is out of the question. Bowtech hasn't returned any of my 3 emails about their logo usage. I'm working on a sight company decal right now.
> 
> Other than that, let me know what company you are interested in and I'll try to contact them....:wink:



I was hoping you could do one for Ross. Who is the sight company decal that you are working on for?

Thanks!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

kravguy said:


> I was hoping you could do one for Ross. Who is the sight company decal that you are working on for?
> 
> Thanks!


Funny you should ask.... I just sent Ross an email last night.... I'll let you know....:wink:


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice, let me know if you get the go ahead from them.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for a AWSOME guy and Quality work:thumb: Mine are far beyond superior had alot of positive comments about them around town!


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Justin,

I saw the Hunting-Indiana.com wraps that made. COLL!!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

willie said:


> Justin,
> 
> I saw the Hunting-Indiana.com wraps that made. COLL!!


The red ones looked pretty good I thought....:wink:


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Any word on the Ross decals?


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

kravguy said:


> Any word on the Ross decals?


I have not heard back from anyone. Never understood why companies have customer service email addresses that they never answer???:angry:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet*

I is gonna have ta git me one of them 14" fer sure one of these days.:tongue: AC


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Licens Plates!!!!*

How about a license plate? $15 tyd....:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

How about a Victory Archery Plate???


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## no eye deer (Oct 24, 2005)

Mathews wont ship O/S. So keep trying. If everyone supports this bloke, we'll all be better off. (And have a Mathews decal on our cars)

Mark


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

no eye deer said:


> Mathews wont ship O/S. So keep trying. If everyone supports this bloke, we'll all be better off. (And have a Mathews decal on our cars)
> 
> Mark



That's the spirit......:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Payment sent for 8" Martin Decal!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

itchyfinger said:


> Payment sent for 8" Martin Decal!


It will be out in the morning.....

Thanks...

Justin


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*decals*

do you have a web page with a portfolio of all the stuff you have made or can make??? with the prices??? i would love to see them all....


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> do you have a web page with a portfolio of all the stuff you have made or can make??? with the prices??? i would love to see them all....


Actually, I've just started getting into window decals. I've done a lot of other stuff and can do just about whatever you might dream up. You can go to: www.pathfinderarrowwraps.com 

or

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=467679

to see some of my other stuff. Thanks for the interest....:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Got my 8" decal! It looks great, I'll post a pic when I get it on my truck!!!

Thanks JC...sorry about the mix up in the address.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

itchyfinger said:


> Got my 8" decal! It looks great, I'll post a pic when I get it on my truck!!!
> 
> Thanks JC...sorry about the mix up in the address.



Glad you got it........ Lets see it....:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

pic! I should have gotten the 14"!!! The glare took out how nice the colors are. Very nice JC!!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

itchyfinger said:


> pic! I should have gotten the 14"!!! The glare took out how nice the colors are. Very nice JC!!




I got one sitting right here....


----------



## REDHDCHARM (Jun 4, 2005)

So many choices and ideas that I don't know here to start. :confused3:

JC, your products are exemplary and awesome! :thumb: I love them!

I will be ordering just as soon as I have dwindled down all the ideas I have. :doh: 


~~


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

REDHDCHARM said:


> So many choices and ideas that I don't know here to start. :confused3:
> 
> JC, your products are exemplary and awesome! :thumb: I love them!
> 
> ...



That may be a while. 



Justin, I guess I just can't live without one of these, I'll send ya a PM.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Did Ross ever get back to you about making the decals?


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

kravguy said:


> Did Ross ever get back to you about making the decals?


Nope. Ross, Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech and Elite choose not to answer emails. I'd rather be told no than ignored.

At least Mathews was nice enough to tell me no......:tongue:


If they do decide to respond, I will let you know....


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

Do you have paypal??? i want a 10" please.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

trying to send you some money for a 10" but i cant find your prices again...i had them somewhere


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

PAYMENT SENT!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Justin, on the 6" long decals how tall are they? I have a soft top Jeep so I cant use the larger ones on it...But the 6" versions will fit on my front fenders and maybe one on the back tailgate....If I order some I'll probably need 3 of them.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

They are half as tall as they are long....so a 6" long would be 3" tall:wink:


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

DUDE!!!!.......I want a 14" Martin window decal. sending PM.


----------



## Rutjunkie (Dec 29, 2007)

Great work JC! Those look great!

rick


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Rutjunkie said:


> Great work JC! Those look great!
> 
> rick


Thanks!!


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey there JC....just PayPal'ed you some cizzash for one of those 14" window decals!!!


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 26, 2008)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Nope. Ross, Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech and Elite choose not to answer emails. I'd rather be told no than ignored.
> 
> At least Mathews was nice enough to tell me no......:tongue:
> 
> ...


I would call them! Good work.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Well...it took a while for me to break down and take a pic, but here's my Martin sticker on my '89 Toyota ext. cab 4x4.


----------



## CactusJuice (Mar 15, 2008)

Morgan,

I was wondering if PSE had gotten back to you on this? I have a couple PSE stickers, but would like something a little "different" than what others have. I could possibly have my own design. Do you do this?

Thanks in advance,

Brian


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

*Any Primary Gold M4L decals to match the new ride?*

The powers that be have been forcing me towards the 21st century, as far as, a truck goes!
From a '66 Chevelle, to a '65 GMC 4x4, then a '78 GMC Suburban...to this '90 4Runner Toy...I know it's still an 18 year old vehicle, but, attaining 4WD on the fly? 
Who'da figured on that! :chortle: 
There's a couple of great window areas to represent on here!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm sure we can design up something to fill the window space.

I will have my own equipment next week and I'll be ready to rock and roll...:darkbeer:


----------



## crutchracing (Oct 26, 2007)

PM sent :darkbeer:


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I'm sure we can design up something to fill the window space.
> 
> I will have my own equipment next week and I'll be ready to rock and roll...:darkbeer:


Justin is that mean your gona do wraps again PM me when you can need to place a order!:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I got my machine in friday. I have to have it installed by the shop I bought it from for warranty reasons. I expect to be printing by next tuesday.....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I got my machine in friday. I have to have it installed by the shop I bought it from for warranty reasons. I expect to be printing by next tuesday.....


*....and, these new, very high quality, Martin Archery window decals turned out real nice, the CatsMeow for sure!...
Thanks Justin!

Couldn't wait, here's a couldn't wait picture! :chortle:
*


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Stormbringer said:


> *....and, these new, very high quality, Martin Archery window decals turned out real nice, the CatsMeow for sure!...
> Thanks Justin!
> 
> I'll be sure to post some pictures ASAP!
> *


No problem. Thanks again for your business. I thought they looked pretty kewl myself.......:darkbeer:


----------



## CactusJuice (Mar 15, 2008)

CactusJuice said:


> Morgan,
> 
> I was wondering if PSE had gotten back to you on this? I have a couple PSE stickers, but would like something a little "different" than what others have. I could possibly have my own design. Do you do this?
> 
> ...


Any word from PSE yet? Or, if I actually come up with my own design, do I actually need permission, since the logo will not be copyrighted?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

jcmorgan31 said:


> No problem. Thanks again for your business. I thought they looked pretty kewl myself.......:darkbeer:


*Sweet decals....'eh!*


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Stormbringer said:


> *Sweet decals....'eh!*


They look great!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

*I do believe them Martin decals have increased the vehicles value for sure! 
(Thanks again!) *


----------

